# 表紙＆巻頭カラーは、JC15巻発売の『双星の陰陽師』



## Tony100000

This sentence comes from this tweet: 終わりのセラフ公式 (@owarino_seraph) | Twitter.

Am I right about the meaning of it?



> 表紙＆巻頭カラーは、JC15巻発売の『双星の陰陽師』」.
> The JC15 volume of "Twin Star Exorcists" is on sale with the cover and opening page coloured.


----------



## frequency

The twitter post is talking about Jump SQ ７月号. You know Jump SQ 7月号 has "Twin Star Exorcists" on the cover and in coloured top pages (opening pages).

"JC15巻発売の" is the part that is explaining about Twin Star Exorcists―kind of secondary information. It tells us that JC vol 15 of this manga will be released, if I'm not mistaken.

Indeed, it sounds ambiguous due to JC15巻発売の, a short explanation.


----------



## Flaminius

I beg your pardon but what is JC?


----------



## Tony100000

Well, I don't know the meaning of JC either.


----------



## frequency

Jump Comics?  That twitter page often mentions "ジャンプ".


----------



## Flaminius

So it's the name of the publishing house or the label that carries this title as a series of books?  Hmm, it makes sense.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ジャンプ・コミックス - Wikipedia

最新のジャンプコミックス｜集英社『週刊少年ジャンプ』公式サイト


----------



## Tony100000

"Jump Comics" never came to my mind!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

巻頭カラー is the top story whose first several pages are printed in the full-color ink.

Manga magazines are usually printed in black-and-white or blue-and-white in order to prevent to be too pricey. However, the first several pages are printed in full-color to look like "luxurious."
If a manga is chosen as 巻頭カラー, it is an honor for the creator/writer/maker.


ジャンプSQ.7月号の表紙＆巻頭カラーは、JC15巻発売の『双星の陰陽師』
My attempts:
_Jump SQ July's (Its) top cover and its top-story-in-full-color is "The Twin Star Exorcists" which has (a long history) as much as 15 volumes of the Jump Comics.
Jump SQ July's (Its) top cover and its top-story-in-full-color is "The Twin Star Exorcists" whose Jump Comics have already been published as many as 15 volumes.
_
Maybe the 15th volume is on sale at the same time, "today." Or maybe it will be published in the near future. But I somehow think that the 15th volume has already been published in this context.

PS) The almighty internet tells that the 15th volume was published on Jun 4, 2018.
The twitter was written on Jun 3, 2018.
So "it will be published in the near future" is the correct interpretation in this context.


----------

